# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 11.02 Released [27/12/2017]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool  *Update # 22*  *What is New ?* ZTE *Added New Following ZTE Models with the Following Support [ Reset FRP, Format FS, Backup/Wipe/Restore Security, Backup Firmware ] World's First*  *ZTE A0620**ZTE Axon 7 A2017U**ZTE Axon 7 Max C2017**ZTE AXON 7s A2018**ZTE Axon M Z999**ZTE Axon Max C2016**ZTE Axon mini B2016**ZTE Axon Tianji mini B2015**ZTE BLADE A521**ZTE Blade A711**ZTE Blade V5 V9180**ZTE Blade V8C V0840**ZTE Blade V770**ZTE Grand X MAX 2 Z988**ZTE Grand X Max+ Z987**ZTE Grand X3 Z959**ZTE Grand X4 LTE Z957**ZTE Libero 2 602ZT**ZTE Mono MO-01**ZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX512J**ZTE Prestige 2 N9136**ZTE Prestige N9132**ZTE Tempo N9131**ZTE Warp N9518**ZTE Zmax 2 Z958* *Added Following Support for the Following ZTE Models [ Backup Firmware ]*  *ZTE A0620**ZTE A1P**ZTE Avid PLUS Z828**ZTE Axon**ZTE Axon A1**ZTE Axon A1R**ZTE Axon M Z999**ZTE Axon Max C2016**ZTE Axon mini B2016**ZTE Axon 7**ZTE Axon 7 A2017U**ZTE Axon 7 Max C2017**ZTE Axon 7 Mini**ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G**ZTE Axon 7S A2018**ZTE Axon Elite A1**ZTE Axon Tianji mini B2015**ZTE Axon Pro A1P**ZTE Blade A310**ZTE Blade A320**ZTE Blade A460**ZTE Blade A470**ZTE Blade A506**ZTE Blade A512**ZTE BLADE A521**ZTE Blade A711**ZTE Blade D T610**ZTE Blade Force N9517**ZTE Blade Max 3 Z986U**ZTE Blade S6**ZTE Blade S6 Plus**ZTE Blade S7 T920**ZTE Blade Spark Z971**ZTE Blade Vantage Z839**ZTE Blade V5 V9180**ZTE Blade V770**ZTE Blade V8**ZTE Blade V8 Mini**ZTE Blade V8 Pro Z978**ZTE Blade V8C V0840**ZTE Blade X Z965**ZTE Blade X MAX Z983**ZTE Blade X Z93**ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982**ZTE ConeXis X1**ZTE Fanfare 2 Z815**ZTE Grand X MAX 2 Z988**ZTE Grand X Max+ Z987**ZTE Grand X View 2 K81**ZTE Grand X2 Z850* *ZTE Grand X3 Z959**ZTE Grand X4 LTE Z957**ZTE Grand X4 Z956**ZTE JASPER Z718TL**ZTE Libero 2 602ZT**ZTE Trek 2 K88**ZTE Maven Z812**ZTE Maven 2 Z831**ZTE Maven 3 Z835**ZTE MAX XL N9560**ZTE Mono MO-01**ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini**ZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX512J**ZTE Overture 3 Z851M**ZTE Prestige N9132**ZTE Prestige 2 N9136**ZTE Sonata 3 Z832**ZTE Tempo N9131**ZTE Tempo X N9137**ZTE Turkcell T40**ZTE Turkcell T50**ZTE Turkcell T60**ZTE Turkcell T70**ZTE Turkcell T80**ZTE Warp N9518**ZTE Warp 7 N9519**ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981**ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A**ZTE Zmax 2 Z958**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD510**Vodafone Smart style 7 VFD600**Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 VFD995N* *Fixed ZTE Diag Mode IMEI Repair*   *Added Asus Zenfone 3 ZE552KL (Z012D) with the Following Support* *[ Reset FRP, Format FS ] World's First *  *Added Vivo Y55 with the Following Support* *[ Reset FRP, Format FS, Backup/Wipe/Restore Efs ] *  *Added New LG FRP Reset Method [Method-2]*  *Will Support Most of LG Devices  Now You can do Remote Work with UAT *  *WARNING : IMEI  Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to  Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this  Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by  using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Turkcell T70 Read Firmware Done!! _

----------


## mohamed73

_
Direct Download :- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

